
Fast.ai – Deep Learning from the Foundations - shekade
https://www.fast.ai/2019/06/28/course-p2v3/
======
yeldarb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20301692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20301692)

------
seibelj
Is the future of computing truly this sort of “AI” that can be learned in an
afternoon? No wonder self driving cars have been “just 5 years away” for the
last 15 years...

------
amelius
Does this contain math above the high-school level?

------
was_boring
This is amazing. I've been following fastai for a few years now and it really
is geared towards programmers first. I've used what is taught both directly at
work as well as inderectly by being able to better advise on what data we
collect.

I even brushed to on my linear algebra to better understand what's going in
under the hood.

------
faitswulff
Kind of an aside - what do you need to learn to create "deep dream" style
generative programs, and can you learn it from fast.ai?

~~~
cheez
The keywords you're looking for are generative adversarial networks. Not sure
if the syllabus has it.

~~~
leereeves
That technique is used for a lot of AI generated images, but Deep Dream
specifically used a trained recognition network "backwards" to adjust the
image.

It's like a generative network without the adversarial part.

~~~
cheez
Ah yes you are correct

------
wodenokoto
Do I need to do the first part to do this course?

~~~
deepakkarki
> This course is the second part of fast.ai’s 2019 deep learning series; part
> 1, Practical Deep Learning for Coders, was released in January, and is a
> required pre-requisite.

